# What's you're definition of futuristic?



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

Pertaining to architecture and design here, what is it? How would you define it?


----------



## whitefordj (Feb 18, 2006)

Xelebes said:


> Pertaining to architecture and design here, what is it? How would you define it?


the bow being built in Calgary fits.


----------



## PwnedByASkyscraper (Nov 29, 2007)

Just look at Coruscant from Star Wars for futuristic:


----------



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

whitefordj said:


> the bow being built in Calgary fits.


Is that how you see the future architecturally? How about in 25 years? 100 years? 250 years?


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

*Shanghai*









*Hong Kong*


----------



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

Would it not be more reasonable to call those the present or of the present form?


----------



## whitefordj (Feb 18, 2006)

Xelebes said:


> Is that how you see the future architecturally? How about in 25 years? 100 years? 250 years?


the very near future may be buildings like the bow. often contemporary ideas can represent the future of art, design and so forth. the bow is a step forward in commercial architecture that is obvious to many. as for a hundred years, I don't think that it is possible to foresee what advancements man might make. any speculation would be purely science-fiction at best. the star wars idea will most likely look very dated in that amount of time. even 25 years could challenge our current ideas of "futuristic". I do think that the future of architecture will be shaped more by our needs than it currently is. things like high population, war, environmental change or even something as far fetched as pestilence for example, may cause man to change his ideals regarding what types of structures we build.:dunno:


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

PwnedByASkyscraper said:


> Just look at Coruscant from Star Wars for futuristic:


yeah, that is futuristic for me :banana:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Sustainable development all over ...


----------



## PwnedByASkyscraper (Nov 29, 2007)

ZZ-II said:


> yeah, that is futuristic for me :banana:


I'm glad you like it ZZ. Here's more:









decembersun









timandholly









For those of you not into SW here is what the planet looks like:
Eyedolon









scottmw1971


----------



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

whitefordj said:


> the very near future may be buildings like the bow. often contemporary ideas can represent the future of art, design and so forth. the bow is a step forward in commercial architecture that is obvious to many. as for a hundred years, I don't think that it is possible to foresee what advancements man might make. any speculation would be *purely science-fiction* at best. the star wars idea will most likely look very dated in that amount of time. even 25 years could challenge our current ideas of "futuristic". I do think that the future of architecture will be shaped more by our needs than it currently is. things like high population, war, environmental change or even something as far fetched as pestilence for example, may cause man to change his ideals regarding what types of structures we build.:dunno:


I'm asking both on the basis of realism and fantasy too. Images displayed by PwnedByASkyscraper touch on the latter, however much of a dystopia he portrays.

Consider this, imagine a world 50 years from now and you're writing a story, a novel or videogame (since it is the vogue medium in the realm of science fiction) perhaps, and you want to describe it. How would you go about it? Basically what I'm asking.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

Unlike nearly every other style, it's a form of architecture that doesn't attempt to reflect the present but seeks to predict the future. It is that element of prediction that sets it apart from other styles.


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

Futuristic skyscrapers are the ones that are ahead of their time. Above all they are ultra modern, dinamic and represent the most advanced technolgy available. IMHO all modern cities and ones that wanna become modern should build these kind of towers kay:.


----------



## Golan Trevize (Dec 3, 2005)

For me this is futuristic, even though in the story it is millions of years old


----------



## OakRidge (Mar 9, 2007)

> What's you're definition of futuristic?


Not China. Many of the buildings in those skylines are quick tacky.


----------



## Brummyboy92 (Aug 2, 2007)

My defenition of futuristic is that proposed pyramid thingy in Tokyo. Forgot what its called now but if built (Which it wont be) it will be made up of 56 great pyramids and will be the tallest and largest structure ever made.


----------



## PwnedByASkyscraper (Nov 29, 2007)

^X-Seed 4000. Those types of buildings are known as arcologies.


----------



## DrT (Jun 24, 2005)

One characteristic that almost defines futurustic: *Ultradense and Hyperdense*

No single family homes with barbies in anyone's vision of the future. Stack as many human beings in one spot as technology will allow. This is somewhat of a DYSTOPIC future, but, seems to be the common assumption of our destinity.


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm not sure because once something becomes real, it isn't futuristic anymore.


----------



## Brummyboy92 (Aug 2, 2007)

PwnedByASkyscraper said:


> ^X-Seed 4000. Those types of buildings are known as arcologies.


Thats the one, well thats my deffenition of futuristic!


----------

